# AM_PATH_LINC error



## rdunkle (Sep 19, 2010)

I was doing portupgrades yesterday.
I noticed in the UPDATING file a message about autotools being updated.
This may be connected to the problem I see upgrading libX11


```
===>  Configuring for libX11-1.3.3_1,1
/usr/local/share/aclocal/linc.m4:1: warning: underquoted definition of AM_PATH_LINC
/usr/local/share/aclocal/linc.m4:1:   run info '(automake)Extending aclocal'
/usr/local/share/aclocal/linc.m4:1:   or see [url]http://sources.redhat.com/automake/automake.html#Extending-aclocal[/url]
configure.ac:5: warning: AC_INIT: not a literal: [url]https://bugs.freedesktop.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=xorg[/url]
```

examined /usr/local/share/aclocal/linc.m4   but not sure about the format of this file
This is on 7.2 i386


----------

